# BNSF Maintenance Yard - Newton KS



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

BNSF Maintenance Yard - Newton KS 

This is the first time I have seen the Track Measurement units in Newton. 




























Turntable in Newton. The Roundhouse was torn down several years ago. 




























The Newton, KS Station. Amtrak stops here at 2:45-3:00 AM. 










JimC.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

JC, I found a photo on RailPictures.net website.

The business end of BNSF's Track Measurement car, the Skagit River. This device, covered in "Caution: Laser" stickers hovers over thousands of miles of rail, checking for defects, keeping the railroad moving smoothly and safely.
http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=252164&nseq=80
and
BNSF 134 is just a glimmer in large window on the back of this track geometry car which is sitting, tied down for the night while the crew gets some rest.
http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=252163&nseq=81


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim

What maintenance work is actually done in the yard? Or is it just a depot for supplies and a base for work crews?

The turntable that you pictured is interesting in its own right. I assume it has been left since steam days but what is it used for now as most diesels can run either direction equally?

Regards ... Doug


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Basically it is just a yard for making up trains. Years ago the ATSF had a frog plant and rail mill there where they made all there switch material and also had a big material yard to provide for the system. I think it was sold to a contractor. I spent many a day in that yard making inspections. Newton was a division point at one time as they have a line that heads south through Witchita and on to OKC. Looks like since BN took over they have up graded some of the facilities. Later RJD


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

RJD,
Thanks for answering the question. I emailed a friend in Newton to get more info, but hadn't gotten a reply yet. I really didn't know the answer.
JimC.


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, 
Is the road to the left of the station in your last photo US 81? I have been by that point at least a dozen times on my way to Ft. Sam Houston in San Antonio before the days of the interstate. 
Noel


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim glade to furnish some info. I know at one time the east and west bound Amtrak trains use to meet around Hutchinson Ks. I remember riding the head end to La junta, Co. on the west bound. I guess by now they have changed the times of arrival at Newton. Also rode Amtrak south from Newton to Ark city. Later RJD


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Noel,
Yes, the road is US 81. 

RJ,
The current Amtrak times for East-West bound are E = 2:45AM. W = 3:10AM. On the recent trip to Chicago that Susie and I took, we departed/arrived at Newton at those times.

Amtrak no longer takes a North-South route out of Newton. HOWEVER, the Kansas Legislature and KDOT are considering the reestablishment of an Amtrak line [Heartland Flyer] from KC, to Emporia, Newton, Wichita, ArkCity, Winfield, and south into OKC and eventually to FortWorth. The Oklahoma - Texas portion is already in place.

JimC.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Newton is a wonderful place to see a plethora of different motive power and paint schemes. In addition to the "Warbonnet" and the blue and gold Santa Fe units, it's not uncommon to see the green and black Burlington Northern as well as the "Pumpkin" BNSF units with green lettering _and_ the ones with yellow lettering all on the same train! (Yes, it actually happened last year as I was heading to Wichita for our monthly WAGRS meeting.) I had seen this happen before so it was expected but I did a double-take when I saw a UP unit in there as well! What the......?!! I asked a UP guy when I was servicing their fire extinguishers over in Herington, KS and he knew of the unit I was referring to and told me that it was "leased" to the BNSF (hmm....imagine that!)


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Can you see a lot at Newton or is the yard closed in? Maybe next year We leave at 3 am tueday. spend some of wednesday in Newton then on to Marty's


----------



## Warbonnet (Jan 3, 2008)

Those two maintainance cars were west of Wiggins, Colo. this afternoon at 15:30 headed for Denver. Jake


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey JJ, you can get right up close and get some really nice views! There's at least seven good stops that I know of (and probably more!)


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim The state has been talking the Amtrak route through Wichita for years. Even when I lived there they wanted Amtrak back. States are going to have to come up with some bucks or you will never see. Later RJD


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ,
Things are looking up in that respect. This time, I think it will be funded. 

Steve S., you have been reading some of the info too. What is your opinion. Oklahoma is also supporting the extended line.

JimC.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I am in favor of the idea wholeheartedly! In fact, I signed the petition requesting that the state re-evaluate their position. I received a nice form letter that said essentially "Don't hold your breath."


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you for the great pictures. Since BNSF and ATSF are two of my chosen mainline railroads (part of my ongoing Phase II project) I greatly appreciate seeing current images of this modern-day railroad operation.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes you got to get all the sates to agree if not it's a no go.Ridership on this route has never been great. Hard to justify the new route. Later RJD


----------

